# I have available Anavar 20, Test E....



## ironmand (Jan 23, 2016)

I have available Anavar 20, Test E, Test P, Deca, Dbol, Winnie, Equi, Anadrol 50 etc. Shipped within USA so no issues on that front. Costs me next to nothing so price will be the lowest youve seen. Reply with your needs. All shipping is overnight, fully secured and guaranteed. ZERO risk


----------



## Milo (Jan 23, 2016)

Do you take postage stamps?


----------



## ironmand (Jan 23, 2016)

Serious replies only please


----------



## Spongy (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for soliciting sales in the chatbox.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 23, 2016)

What can I get for a $2 food stamp?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2016)

How the **** is it zero risk?


----------



## Go Away (Jan 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> How the **** is it zero risk?



Mailed at Warp Speed.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> How the **** is it zero risk?



He had me at Zero....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 23, 2016)

stonetag said:


> He had me at Zero....



He stole my heart too


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

loooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 5, 2016)

give that to me!


----------



## Rick92072 (Apr 26, 2016)

How I get some


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2016)

Rick92072 said:


> How I get some



No...............


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 26, 2016)

2nd post is advertising aas, nice.  This is not a source board.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow his gear costs next to nothing, you want my credit cards number and social security card for the discount I'm guessing


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 26, 2016)

POB is a ****ing tyrant. 

Monopolizes the AAS trade so none of us can have access to these amazing zero risk offers and rock bottom prices. Ironmands PMd me and told me this would happen as he was offering Kirklandtropin GH 126iu for $300 shipped. 

**** you POB, let us have these amazing deals.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 26, 2016)

"Kirklandtropin" made me spit water everywhere :32 (18):


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 26, 2016)

seems legit....i'm going to assume you need my name, address, social, mothers maiden name, birthdate, etc right?


----------



## Dex (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't do the Kirklandtropin. I tried it last year and didn't see any results after 6 months of pinning. I think it's fake.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 26, 2016)

Dex said:


> Don't do the Kirklandtropin. I tried it last year and didn't see any results after 6 months of pinning. I think it's fake.



If it doesn't say "kirklandtropin _signature_ it's probably counterfeit.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 26, 2016)

^^^"signature" is the key. It's like the verification Code on rips and greys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2016)

I feel like this kirklandtropin is a passive aggressive knock by gk on my beloved t shirts


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I feel like this kirklandtropin is a passive aggressive knock by gk on my beloved t shirts



Kirkland _signature_ white tees are life, so much higher quality than the other brands. If I can buy it at Costco I do. F the haters lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 26, 2016)

NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR ****ING T-SHIRTS YOU COMMUNIST! Give us free access to medicines offered by good caring folks like IronMands!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2016)

Gk... get on your knees and open wide.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 26, 2016)

Sure thing! What am I opening wide for? Surely not your communist baby dick. I'm assuming you will be sending someone in your stead.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 26, 2016)

I tried to buy Drol at Costco once.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 26, 2016)

Seeker always makes my day. 


I once asked the Costco pharmacy if my insurance would cover my trenbolone script.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 26, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Seeker always makes my day.
> 
> 
> I once asked the Costco pharmacy if my insurance would cover my trenbolone script.




Haha I swear I did ask, and they had it! Like $1500 for a bottle, with a script of course.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 27, 2016)

This dudes shit is bomb. Just got done running a test deca tren dbol drol halo primo tbol eq cycle. Put 132 pounds on.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 27, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No...............



Always a good laugh surfing the threads


----------



## dongerlord33 (Apr 27, 2016)

I hate stupid people!  Just saying.....


----------



## thqmas (Apr 27, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> This dudes shit is bomb. Just got done running a test deca tren dbol drol halo primo tbol eq cycle. Put 132 pounds on.



Yes, but which protein shake do you use? It must be the brand of your protein powder that made the difference.

I love test deca tren dbol drol halo primo tbol eq cycles, like everyone else. But the gains are mostly from the shakes, just saying.


----------



## buttons (May 19, 2016)

hahahhahaha..I needed to laugh. thx guys


----------

